# Hooking my PC to my Sony Bravia XBR9



## wtcollins3 (Mar 3, 2010)

I just bought a new tv and when i hook it up to my PC with a DVI to HDMI cable it boots to the point where it would show the windows loading screen but it goes blank for a few seconds and reboots. The computer worked just fine with my old monitor and still does when i switch back. Also if I hook up the computer to the TV's vga connection using a dvi to vga adapter it works fine. I have updated the tv's software and the video cards drivers. I am running winXP SP2 on an intel C2D E6750, on evga 680i mobo with an evga 8800 gts 640MB video card. As far as i can tell the computer should run on this TV can anyone tell me what is wrong?


----------



## Raylo (Feb 12, 2006)

Have you tried booting up the computer first to the monitor then connecting the cable to the TV?


----------



## wtcollins3 (Mar 3, 2010)

No i finally got a reply from EVGA and the 8800GTS video card is not designed to work with a DVI to HDMI adapter but thanks.


----------

